# Rocky Report



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, everyone must have thought like me this morning. Suffering from steelhead fever, seeing a good flow on the gauge and looking at the wind and rain forecast, I hit one of my favs and found six guys there already in the lower section of the river. I moved downstream and swung a black and then a white wooley bugger. No takers. Didn't see the six do anything either, so that made me feel a little better. Fished for about an hour and then went to work. I also think I lost my cell phone somewhere down there, so if anyone finds it, send me a note!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah i think everyone read that report on here yesterday and was thinking oh yeah the rock is hottttt (including me) and fished the hell out of it coming up pretty much empty handed. Fished it 3 hrs this AM. Flow was good (a lil low) and clarity was pretty good( 8-12 in) still only managed to hook 1 something that dove into the brush and bye bye fishy. Only saw 1 jack landed the whole time i was there. sorry about the phone man i have donated my share to the river too.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock is on fire!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

out east is always better cause PA's stockers run in the fall and the eastern OH rivers get their strays. us western guys don't get the good push till spring!!!


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The Rock is on fire!!!


I believe you meant to say, the Cuyahoga?! That was many many years ago. :C 








[/IMG]


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> out east is always better cause PA's stockers run in the fall and the eastern OH rivers get their strays. us western guys don't get the good push till spring!!!


Have another beer McFurFlinger... Our Manistee show up long before spring ever arrives. Theres some fish to be had in your beloved V right now. You just need to know where and how broham.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

THUNDERBUG said:


> I believe you meant to say, the Cuyahoga?! That was many many years ago. :C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK maybe the Rock is not that HOT, its just smokin You do any good the other day?


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> OK maybe the Rock is not that HOT, its just smokin You do any good the other day?



I wont classify it as "HOTTTT CHROME" but i managed 4 hook-ups, one with good color, a good way up river. There is still a bunch of silt that needs washed out. We really need a blowout, like 5000 and its on!

T*BUG


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Hit the Rock for a few hours Tuesday, and had pretty much the same experience as the rest of you. I had one brief hookup on a black wooly bugger in slow, deep water, and saw a couple of fish caught in fairly fast moving chutes.

I did manage to land one sucker on an egg pattern though. Kind of odd, since I usually only catch suckers in the spring.

Thunderbug is right, the river was still silty as of 730pm yesterday evening, even though the flows were good. We need chilly rains.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

THUNDERBUG said:


> I wont classify it as "HOTTTT CHROME" but i managed 4 hook-ups, one with good color, a good way up river. There is still a bunch of silt that needs washed out. We really need a blowout, like 5000 and its on!
> 
> T*BUG


Yeah I thought I saw you, either coming or going, up river a bit. It really does need a good flushing out.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

THUNDERBUG said:


> Have another beer McFurFlinger... Our Manistee show up long before spring ever arrives. Theres some fish to be had in your beloved V right now. You just need to know where and how broham.


Couldnt possibly agree more.


RRR


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never said there wasn't any steel in the v in the fall just saying theres not as many as out east. we get a better push in the spring and out east gets it alot better in the fall because of the stray PA stockers. haven't seen any guys post any v reports as of yet but seen a couple rocky reports.. was gonna hit it up myself and try and see if I can get into some. nice one on the mcfurflinger comment!! haha! I will listen to your advice on one thing as I am heading to the fridge right now! got to quench my thirst!! lol.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thunderbug! I knew that name was sounding familar! u are in the TSS clique with Mepps!
I made the marabou mullet fly that one time after you and everyone got mad at me on TSS hahaha! ahhhh good times...


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

SQUASH THE BUG!!! Its not clique, Its click, click, click...


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Rippin said:


> SQUASH THE BUG!!! Its not clique, Its click, click, click...


Shiny diamonds
Like the eyes of a cat in the black and blue
Something is coming for you








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Fishaholic69

Went to the V around 230p yesterday. Water was low,slow and stained. Spoke to a guy who said he caught 2 and I watched him miss another around 500p. He said they were taking sacs and acted like small fish messing with the bait. He was in a 7 foot hold that was shocking. I did see another guy catch a 8-10 lb carp in the same area. Put up a great fight. Good luck.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

What is all that about????


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Fishaholic69
> 
> Went to the V around 230p yesterday. Water was low,slow and stained. Spoke to a guy who said he caught 2 and I watched him miss another around 500p. He said they were taking sacs and acted like small fish messing with the bait. He was in a 7 foot hold that was shocking. I did see another guy catch a 8-10 lb carp in the same area. Put up a great fight. Good luck.
> 
> ...


thanks for the report! post mine when i get out there in a day or 2


----------

